# Best way to handle approaching people



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

My dog has the same problem. In these intense situations, we have been trying to reinforce his "Sit" position with treats. He's highly food motivated. He gets a treat for each half second he stays sitting.

It also helps to have a friend that your dog loves come over and 'immitate' the real life situations where you want your dog to perform. Have them pretend to be the neighbor and practice asking for, or shaping into, and then reinforcing the sit command.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Make him sit EVERY time before he gets affection (petting, food, ...). He will quickly learn that the faster that behind hits the ground the faster he gets what he wants. Best thing I ever taught Maddie.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Teach him to focus on you. I also use leave it when I have people coming at me. My pit bull then know that we are not stopping we are going past the distraction.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I devote a good part of my Puppy Kindergarten to exactly this. We practice head on passing, stopping and visiting each other, etc. The puppies learn to sit automatically and stay nicely while the owners greet each other - shaking hands, hugging, etc. Then to sit while they reach down and pet each other's pups. It's fun, the puppies do well, and it prepares them for "real life".


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't get Bayne to sit when meeting people because he's already on the ground moving toward them on his belly. He's done that from the first time we got him. When I walk him and stop he sits beside me, but as soon as someone walks up he's on the ground on his belly wanting them to pet him. I try to show the trainer what he does but he won't do it for her... LOL


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Is he ok on the "down-stay" command? I'd try stepping on the leash so he can't advance on his belly while saying "stay", then putting him in a sit.


----------



## adaugherty14 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 11 month old named Drake. He is very protective of me and my girlfriend. When we go on walks he is the friendliest dog in the world, he will walk up to anyone and let them pet him and not make a sound or show any type fear. But when he is off his leash or running in our back yard he is a completely different dog. I live on a corner lot so i have neighbors all around. If any of them walk up he gets very protective and barks and growls till he is able to smell them then he is fine. He means no harm but to other people who do not know him he can be very intimidating. I would like to get this under control so he is better behaved off of his leash...any suggestion or tips?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

In addition to the site, I require Remy to calm down before he gets any attention because frankly he knows his butt must be down, but if excited he has trouble keeping it there! So when someone approaches I ask them to ignore him until I say it is ok.

He has finally begun to figure out that the sooner he calms down, the sooner he gets all the love and attention he wants and can handle.

Regarding the dog offleash in the yard - you probably should start your own thread rather than try to start a new topic here.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

I always make Molly and Rosebud sit before getting affection (including during feeding time) Rosebud is still learning, but I have faith that she'll get it.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

One thing that might help is after you put him in a sit is to step on the leash so there's only an inch or two of slack. That way if he goes out of the sit, he can't really lunge forward and get rewarded.


----------

